# Solved: Cod4 won't start in 'fullscreen'



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey,

I've played Cod4, and it always worked properly.
But since today, it does weird.
I've installed the new Nvidia graphics driver.
sincethen cod4 doesnt work properly.
If I start cod4, its not fullscreena also not a window.
The screen isntfilled with the cod4 menu and gameplay.
look at attachment it looks like that but then that menu isnt filling the whole screen. (cod4.JPG)
In cod.jpg, the screen is filled with black and in the middle the cod4 game.
I want that the black is gone and cod4 fills the black. so its fullscreen.
My cod4 settings: res:640x480 (if i put this on 1280x1024, it is full screen- but cod4 works slow)
Before updating drivers it did work with these settings.
Aspect ratio: auto
Refresh rate:60hz
Nvidia settings: res:1280x1024 (ididnt change anything)
Refresh rate:60hz
colordepth:32-bit

when i installed nvidia new drivers, i didnt do clean install, so would keep my old settings.
Could someone help me puttin it back to fullscreen

Thanks in Advance


----------



## RapidSpeeds (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello
Try going into the console and typing the following:

r_fullscreen 0 then vid_restart 

OR r_fullscreen 1 then vid_restart to go into full screen.


----------



## Abriam26 (Jan 25, 2011)

I already tried that.
But it is solved 
I downloaded the oler version of Nvidia.
But thanks anyway


----------



## RapidSpeeds (Apr 29, 2011)

No Problem, glad you got it working


----------

